# Forgetting



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

DennisM brought up something in the Played Today thread. It was about forgetting various types of shots you might have in the bag. I do that a lot. I will be walking away after a poor shot thinking I could have used a different club for better results in that situation. About the only cure for this that I can think of, is to incorporate more club/shot combinations during your practice time. I am thinking I forgetting some of the other shots I know about it, because I don't spend any practice time on those types of shots.:dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> DennisM brought up something in the Played Today thread. It was about forgetting various types of shots you might have in the bag. I do that a lot. I will be walking away after a poor shot thinking I could have used a different club for better results in that situation. About the only cure for this that I can think of, is to incorporate more club/shot combinations during your practice time. I am thinking I forgetting some of the other shots I know about it, because I don't spend any practice time on those types of shots.:dunno:


This is why I make a point of playing several rounds each year with a "short" bag. I'll leave half of the clubs in my car and play a full 18 hole round. I will be forced on almost every shot to evaluate the situation and decide what club and shot makes the most sense. For half of my shots I'll be using a club that isn't quite right for the shot, but it will be the best compromise available. 

One time I'll take driver, 4H, 6I, 8I, PW, SW, putter. Then then next time I might switch it up to 3W, 5H, 7I, 9I, GW, putter. That way when you are faced with an unusual lie or situation, you will have a recent memory of having made that shot with a different club than normal, and that it worked pretty well. 

I just find that it helps keep my imagination active, and I get a lot of pleasure out of playing those imaginative shots.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Great Tips*

That's great advice FourPutt.

I think that can only improve your overall golf game.

Cheers.


----------

